# Lenteur Safari et Yosemite



## JackSGC (11 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

depuis la mise à jour vers Yosemite, à chaque démarrage de l'ordinateur, lorsque j'ouvre Safari pour la 1ère fois, il commence à me charger ma page d'accueil (google.fr) mais la barre bleue de l'avancée du chargement se bloque au début (pourtant les éléments de la page eux-mêmes sont chargés). Puis il faut attendre un petit moment (je dirais environ 30 secondes) pour que je puisse avoir la main sur le logiciel et naviguer normalement.

Après, du moment que j'ai pas éteint l'ordinateur, je peux quitter et rouvrir Safari et tout se passe normalement, ça se charge très rapidement etc...

Et je précise aussi que le problème a lieu à chaque fois, que j'ouvre Safari 10 secondes après l'allumage du Mac ou 20min après...

J'ai fait la MAJ de Safari d'aujourd'hui et le problème est le même.

Quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté à ce problème ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2014)

Avec Yosemite, une seule fois, avec Safari 8.0.0. Mais javais déjà vu ça il y a longtemps (Safari 4 ou 5).


Curieusement, si je lançais le Dashboard ça se débloquait.

Hypothèse : ya une merde sous le capot ou un truc qui se met de travers avec le webkit.framework.

Jai tenté de vider les caches, la suppression des cookies, etc.

Le mieux est de redémarrer la machine, dattendre tranquillement que la session se met en place (ya pas mal de process qui sactivent et qui communiquent avec Cupertino) quand on ouvre sa session.

Depuis que je suis passé à Safari 8.0.1 ça tourne sans accroc. Menfin, je sors aussi dune Clean Install effectuée pour dautres motifs.

A noter que je nutilise que deux extensions : ClickToFlash et Ghostery.


----------



## JackSGC (11 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Avec Yosemite, une seule fois, avec Safari 8.0.0. Mais javais déjà vu ça il y a longtemps (Safari 4 ou 5).
> 
> 
> Curieusement, si je lançais le Dashboard ça se débloquait.
> ...



Ok ben je vais tenter le vidage de cache etc... Et je verrai demain matin ce qu'il en est, merci


----------



## JackSGC (12 Décembre 2014)

Bon, ben après avoir supprimer caches, cookies et extensions Safari hier soir, j'ai fait le test ce matin et le problème persiste.

Chargement de la page google.fr puis 30 secondes de freeze où je n'ai pas la main sur le logiciel...

Je précise aussi que ce problème n'apparait pas avec Firefox


----------



## albanet (13 Décembre 2014)

Pour ceux que ça peut concerner, j'ai moi aussi un soucis de lenteur avec safari, et il s'agit d'un problème de DNS, il faut constamment que je jongle entre ceux de ma box et ceux de Google ou openDNS. Donc spécifier 8.8.8.8 ou autre a la place de votre DNS habituel


----------



## CBi (14 Décembre 2014)

Je pense aussi à un problème de DNS, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution =

J'habite en Corée et je dispose d'une liaison fibre Gigabit. 

Pour me connecter à MacG, freeze de la barre bleue pendant 3-4 secondes
Pour me connecter à un site local, il y a aussi une légère pause, mais moins d'une seconde.

Avec Chrome, le temps d'arrêt existe aussi mais il est quasi-identique quelque soit le site.

J'ai signalé le problème à Apple.


----------



## franpasc (14 Décembre 2014)

ia orana, bonjour,

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul ! !
Safari est plutôt lent... Même avec la nouvelle version parue il y a peu.
Mais, ce qui est SURTOUT gonflant , c'est le freezer qui apparait de temps en temps... et la jolie petite roue multicolore, celle que tout le monde adore  , tourne !
Il n'y a qu'une seule chose à faire, Pomme+Alt+Esc et là... on voit apparaitre l'os qui bloque...
Contenu web Safari (ne répond pas)
Bref, on n'aimerais bien, enfin, j'aimerai bien que (mais il ne dois pas y avoir que moi...) ça soit un chouia plus fluide...
Bonne journée


----------



## macmazou (14 Décembre 2014)

Tout ce qui est écrit plus haut, je le vis aussi au quotidien (gel, lenteur, pb DNS) un vrai inventaire à la Prévert. Mais chez Apple, ils ne connaissent peut-être pas Prévert ! 
Quand j'en ai trop marre, je repasse à Chrome et/ou Opéra ; pour les favoris je les gère avec Spilo et la liste de lecture avec Pocket. 
Mais ce n'est pas à la gloire de Safari qui était, il y a encore peu de temps, le meilleur nav.
Les temps changent !


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2014)

Ayant fait une clean install de Yosemite et tout comme JackSGC, Safari mettait un certain temps, mais pas forcément au démarrage. Lorsqu'on fait une nouvelle installation les services de iCloud sont activés.

Chacun ses habitudes, mais tous les jours je charge/enregistre mes signets dans un disque USB, à chaque fois j'ai droit à un fort ralentissement mais sans roue colorée. Ca m'a franchement agacé et j'ai trouvé ce qui clochait chez moi, à chaque fois que les services iCloud sont activés, bingo j'ai droit à un ralentissement.

Ne me servant jamais de iCloud, espace de stockage trop petit, ma session est entièrement désactivée et là comme par magie, plus aucun ralentissement. Mais est-ce que ce problème est identique chez les autres ?

Sinon, je n'utilise que Adblock et ClickToPlugin et tout va très bien.


----------



## JFL27 (14 Décembre 2014)

J'ai résolu les problèmes de ralentissement depuis que je suis passé d'une solution simple et pas trop onéreuse. Avant mon mac "rouecolorisait" en permanence au moins que je pensais devoir passer commande d'un nouveau Mac.J'ai simplement fait passer la RAM de 4 à 8 GO et tout est redevenu normal sauf quelques rares "rouecolorisées" occasionnelles.


----------



## JackSGC (14 Décembre 2014)

Personnellement, j'ai 6 Go de RAM sur mon iMac 27" de fin 2009 et avant Yosemite, il n'y avait aucun problème de ralentissement. Et même depuis Yosemite, il n'y a vraiment que sur Safari que je constate ce problème. Les autres navigateurs fonctionnent, tous les autres logiciels s'ouvrent quasi-aussi rapidement qu'avant...

Pensez-vous qu'une réinstallation de Yosemite pourrait régler le problème ?


----------



## GMOT (20 Mai 2015)

J'ai cherché pendant des mois, croyant que les ralentissements venaient de yosemite ou safari. réinstallé plusieurs fois yosemite, reinitialisé safari, fait toutes les manifs trouvées sur internet etc ... sans succès.
Tout semble résolu miraculeusement ce soir depuis la désinstallation de 'Trustee' (logiciel de sécurité de IBM proposé par la banque) dont un service prenait toutes les ressources notemment au lancement de safari. J'espère que cela pourra aider l'un ou l'autre ....


----------



## lhallier (9 Juin 2015)

J’ ai les mêmes pb que ceux signalés ci dessus, depuis environ un mois, dysfonctionnement uniquement sur mon iMac 27“, connecté avec un câble ethernet(idem en wifi). Sur mon macBook 15“ la vitesse est normale. Bien entendu le relevé de mes emails subit la même lenteur. Il s’ agit certainement d’ un pb sur l’ imac mais lequel? J’ ai désactivé Trusteer, essayé AdmareMédic……… sans résultat.
Yosémite 10.10.3, Safari 8.0.8


----------

